# 06 track bike??



## menard (Jan 5, 2006)

i just heard news that c'dale will be unveiling a decently priced track bike for this year. i dont know of many details so if anyone has any inside knowledge or specs/pics it would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

65420


----------



## unclemimo (Aug 24, 2005)

They already have a track bike available, although it is sold frame & fork only. Just talk to your Cannondale dealer or give them a call. The rumor is about a singlespeed that they are developing, I couldn't get a lick of information from the Cannondale rep at a recent training seminar. But they did say we'll know about it this summer. Sounded promising.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

65420


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

*'06 Track Bike / Single Speed*

I just ordered one yesterday. The bike is due out in late May / early June. Around $800 retail, carbon fork, front and rear brake, flip flop hub. I believe Matte Black or Hi-Gloss Clear are the color choices. I don't have any more details. My local shop knew I was looking for a single speed / track styled bike and that I am a Cannondale fan. They called me as soon as their rep showed them pictures of the new offering and asked if I would like one ordered in my size. I agreed on a black one. If I get any more details or spec's I'll pass them on.


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

This is interesting...

Any idea on what the frame will be called? I am thinking of a track/single speed frame at the end of the season and so this may be the ticket.

Did you happen to see any pics of the frame you left a deposit on? If you pics or links to pics, I'd appreciate it!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

I was told the name - but unfortunately I've forgotten. It was somewhat Soprano-esk. I did not see any photo's, just wen't off the word of the guys at the shop. If I get any other detail, I will let you know.


----------



## menard (Jan 5, 2006)

the bike is called the cappa and the pk i was shown had the bike in a gloss black frame. i talked to my rep for a bit and he let me know that they were using a re-enforced caad5 track frame and carbon fork. its gonna be one sexy bike. if they do offer it in the hi gloss clear like the r800 im all over it.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks. Can't wait!


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

I've asked my LBS to ask the Cannondale rep next time they are in. I would be interested in using it as a roller bike for indoor training - it gets cold here in Canada, might as well have some fun with it!

Cheers, hope we can keep this thread alive as news comes in.

Dave


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

I have one on order and will post pics when it comes in. Should be a winner. I am currently on a Lemond fixie that I purchased last year: it is more of a road frame w/120mm dropouts, and it rides great, but the Bontrager parts it came with (wheels especially) are total crap. Considering it only sold for $200 less than a Veloce-equipped Lemond road frame, you would have assumed they could do better on the spec. It is nice that the C-Dale, while having similiar parts to the Lemond, will come in $300 cheaper.


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks in advance for posting the pics - 

Do you have an ETA for when you will get the bike?

I am already planning on a new roller bike for winter. This sounds like a winner.

So let us know when you expect it!

Dave


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

my dealer told called cdale today to ask them about this bike for me, he also wanted one for himself and they told him that nothing was planned. Any more info?


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

I was able to get confirmation from the my LBS that mine was on order and on schedule just yesterday. Hopefully Cannondale didn't pull the plug on building these???


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

i dont think cdale would be pulling the plug on something with as much potential as this. the whole single speed thing seems to be the new fashion right now, and everyone is trying to get a piece of the pie...

i'm actually stoked from hearing this!! i really hope they will release more info soon. cdale makes some really impressive stuff...


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

I haven't been following C'dale's lineup in a while, is it usual or typical for them to have such a secretive introduction in the middle of the season? Seems to me that if they introduced it early as something available in the summer, they'd have the entire stock sold out with preorders before they were even made...

Any thoughts on this? Apparently that Raleigh Rush Hour was sold out very early, like Rolling Stones concert tickets.... What better way to have a product than to have them sold out sight unseen? LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

f1junkie, you make a good point. a mid-season release makes no sense--especially when many stores have already done their seasonal orders.

hmm, maybe the single speed wont come out this year afterall?


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

*Mid Season Releases are Possible....*

I came across this link to a web page that apparently has some Cannondale Mid-season release - don't see a fixed gear anywhere though...

http://www.probike.be/article.php3?id_article=338

Any thoughts?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

*The Capo is Coming!*

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/cusa/cats/road_er_capo.html

C-Dale has recently updated their site. They call the Capo an '07 Early Release. Check it out.


----------

